
Patch up a broken GPS track record - rbrakus
https://twitter.com/trackprofiler/status/649261626596687872
======
rankkk
I hate when I go for a run and everything is messed up on my track. Wonder if
this works ok for lost speed.

~~~
rbrakus
It uses a algorithm to approximate all the info not just speed
(elevation,time...) based on the end and beginning of the segment.

~~~
rankkk
Gave it shot, pretty neat.

------
weirdooouy
Can this be used for car touring? I hate when I go through tunnels and the
signal blacks out.

~~~
rbrakus
It automatically detects roads,pathways in the woods...etc...so It would
probably help you with connecting the missing parts on your road trips.

